
Installing Cherokee With PHP5 And MySQL Support On Ubuntu 9.04 - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-cherokee-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04
======
dangoldin
This is the first time I've heard of Cherokee. Has anyone used it and what do
you think?

I recall reading that Apache is good for serving dynamic content and nginx is
good for static. Where does Cherokee fit in?

~~~
bmelton
I had exactly the same question, having just heard of it today.

You can obviously find more information at <http://www.cherokee-project.com/>,
but basically, it seems to be Apache as it started (sans feature bloat). It's
written in C, requires no additional dependencies, and has what seems to be a
very nice web administration panel.

Practically, it seems like its performance sits somewhere between Apache and
Lighttpd, with Lighttpd beating it in performance, but (unless I'm mistaken)
not on features.

 __edit: I would also love to hear more from somebody who has actually used it
as to whether or not there are less apparent reasons to choose it, and whether
or not it's ready for production use.

